# aupair in spain



## amiech (Jan 21, 2012)

So i am a uk citizen but i have decided to go to Barcelona for around 6 months to be an aupair. I would like to know what documents im going to need like health insurance and so on. Also do i need to get a document to say im living there or is it classed as a long holiday? as much help as possible would be great because right now im very confused!!very  haha



thanks  amie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amiech said:


> So i am a uk citizen but i have decided to go to Barcelona for around 6 months to be an aupair. I would like to know what documents im going to need like health insurance and so on. Also do i need to get a document to say im living there or is it classed as a long holiday? as much help as possible would be great because right now im very confused!!very  haha
> 
> 
> 
> thanks  amie


as a UK citizen you don't need work permits or anything, but after 90 days you'd need to sign the resident's list

if you were paying tax & NI you'd be entitled to state health care - but I guess that would depend exactly what payment arrangements you have with the family - if you were actually being paid a salary or if they gave you room & board & a bit of pocket money - if the latter then strictly speaking you'd need private medical insurance, although you could be covered by your EHIC for emergencies


are you coming through an agency? if so, they should know all the details I would think


----------



## amiech (Jan 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> as a UK citizen you don't need work permits or anything, but after 90 days you'd need to sign the resident's list
> 
> if you were paying tax & NI you'd be entitled to state health care - but I guess that would depend exactly what payment arrangements you have with the family - if you were actually being paid a salary or if they gave you room & board & a bit of pocket money - if the latter then strictly speaking you'd need private medical insurance, although you could be covered by your EHIC for emergencies
> 
> ...


im still in education and don't earn enough to be paying tax or NI and the family will be providin a room & board with pocket money. Where would i get the private medical insurance? what do look for in the insurance? im coming through an online agency where the family pays to find you but as the aupair you dont pay anything and its hard to get hold of the agency, tha family should know thought its just i want to know myself and be perpared!

thank you for you help anyway!:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amiech said:


> im still in education and don't earn enough to be paying tax or NI and the family will be providin a room & board with pocket money. Where would i get the private medical insurance? what do look for in the insurance? im coming through an online agency where the family pays to find you but as the aupair you dont pay anything and its hard to get hold of the agency, tha family should know thought its just i want to know myself and be perpared!
> 
> thank you for you help anyway!:clap2:


I think it's unlikely the family would know tbh

perhaps they could add you to their insurance - wealthier families often have private as well as state care


there are lots of spanish health insurance companies. I'm not sure if UK travel insurance would be suitable - check some out first

actually I think your best bet might be to check with DWP ? Department for Work and Pensions corporate website - it's likely that your EHIC will cover you in an emergency if you're only here 6 months

make sure to get an EHIC in any case


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica gave me a link on another thread that leads to this

Aupair World - Find Your Au Pair or your Host Family Today
and then this European contract for aupairs which includes this paragraph
http://www.aupair-world.net/inc/images/contracts/au_pair_contract_uk.pdf
_II. 6. (Each country should adopt a text according best with national circumstances resulting
from the adaptation of one of the alternatives proposed below or a combination of both.)
The host undertakes to affiliate the au pair to the social security scheme in respect of the following
benefits ......................................................................................…………………………………... 2
or
The host shall take out a private insurance guaranteeing the au pair the following
benefits.....................................................................................................…………………………… 2
The premium amounts to ....................................................... per month. The whole/half of the
premium (delete whichever does not apply) 3 shall be paid by the host.
II. 7. In the event of the au pair's falling ill, the host shall continue to provide board and lodging and
shall give all appropriate care until such time as necessary arrangements have been made._


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> xabiachica gave me a link on another thread that leads to this
> 
> Aupair World - Find Your Au Pair or your Host Family Today
> and then this European contract for aupairs which includes this paragraph
> ...


I was just about to have a look at that to see if there was anything there 

I wonder how they'd add an au pair to Spanish social security? I dare say it's possible though

for sure an au pair shouldn't be expected to pay for their own health insurance - they couldn't afford probably anyway


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Agency which you have arranged this with - Assuming that A) You have actually arranged this through an agency, and B) They are professional and experienced, should have already answered all these questions and made these arrangement for you. Best give them a call ?


----------



## nonada (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi there,
I do agree with what has been said. Just a remark, in Spain access is given to public health to anyone who is a resident in the country. So maybe you can just register with the family (empadronamiento) and with that document together with a passport you go to the public health center, where you can get a free card for public health centers. You do not need a private health insurance. The public healthcare system is ok, and has served me well for many years.
Good luck!
Eva


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nonada said:


> Hi there,
> I do agree with what has been said. Just a remark, in Spain access is given to public health to anyone who is a resident in the country. So maybe you can just register with the family (empadronamiento) and with that document together with a passport you go to the public health center, where you can get a free card for public health centers. You do not need a private health insurance. The public healthcare system is ok, and has served me well for many years.
> Good luck!
> Eva


:welcome:

but free healthcare_ isn't_ given to anyone who is resident - not at the moment anyway

in fact you can't even register as resident now unless you either have private healthcare or entitlement to state healthcare by way of employment or a reciprocal agreement with the country you come from


----------



## nonada (Aug 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> but free healthcare_ isn't_ given to anyone who is resident - not at the moment anyway
> 
> in fact you can't even register as resident now unless you either have private healthcare or entitlement to state healthcare by way of employment or a reciprocal agreement with the country you come from


Xabiachica,

I myself am a German national and I got the health card without any trouble. The process of registration (empadronamiento) is a formality and easy to do. The public health system has changed recently, I guess you are referring to that, but you still have access to a public health system for free. 
A quote from the Catalan health system website:
"En Cataluña, somos la entidad encargada de reconocer el derecho a recibir la asistencia sanitaria a todos los ciudadanos y ciudadanas, es decir, a todas aquellas personas (empadronadas) residentes en cualquiera de los municipios de Cataluña."
Translation:
In Catalonia we are the responsible entity to recognize the right of the citizens, that is of all registered persons (empadronados) residents in any of the regions of Catalonia, to public health care.
This includes all foreign nationals who have to be registered and also with the seguridad social.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nonada said:


> Xabiachica,
> 
> I myself am a German national and I got the health card without any trouble. The process of registration (empadronamiento) is a formality and easy to do. The public health system has changed recently, I guess you are referring to that, but you still have access to a public health system for free.
> A quote from the Catalan health system website:
> ...


theres a difference between the empadronamiento and the residencia you need to claim healthcare. The law changed in april. Now, to be able to become a residencia, you need proof of income and Healthcare. You cant sign on the padron without having an NIE number and residencia

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nonada said:


> Xabiachica,
> 
> I myself am a German national and I got the health card without any trouble. The process of registration (empadronamiento) is a formality and easy to do. The public health system has changed recently, I guess you are referring to that, but you still have access to a public health system for free.
> A quote from the Catalan health system website:
> ...


in Catalunia - maybe

but that isn't the whole of Spain

I am registered as resident, as are my children

I am empadronado, as are my children

neither I nor my children can access state healthcare unless I pay into the system

trust me - if I didn't have to pay that 270+€ a month I'd give up work


----------



## nonada (Aug 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> in Catalunia - maybe
> 
> but that isn't the whole of Spain
> 
> ...



Hi Xabiachica,

that is really bad, I guess there are really big differences within Spain then.
I am glad to hear that you have work and thus access.
So this is not a solution for Amiech.
Best,
Eva


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nonada said:


> Hi Xabiachica,
> 
> that is really bad, I guess there are really big differences within Spain then.
> I am glad to hear that you have work and thus access.
> ...


she's probably been & gone now - she was coming for 6 months in January


----------

